# Nurgle Daemon Prince From Plastic Kit?



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey everyone.

I'm just wondering if it is possible to make a Nurgle Daemon from the plastic Daemon Prince kit with no green stuff or anything like that; basically just whatever is in the box + paint scheme.

None of it looks very Nurgley to be honest (I've only seen the pictures not the box content), but my current thought is to use the Armour Clad style, paint it in Death Guard White/Green and have the Daemons skin be a rotten mix of dark and light greens.

I'm not the best painter by any stretch, so any advice would be great, as I'd rather work and paint plastic than metal.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

none of the contents are Power specific, they are generic "deamon" if you wnt a nurgle look then its metal or resin if you dont want to dabble with GS. one of the best ways to decay plastic is with a dremmel and a tiny drill bit, you can use it to just "pit" the surface of armour and use a knife to chip away and paint rust,grime,and slime effects on to the model.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I think Nurgle is one those things that would be hard to get the look of with out doing some sort of green stuffing and your right the plastic daemon prince isnt very nurgly its more a generic prince. 
If u dont fancy doing extensive GSing just do a nurgle belly out of green stuff and then use some spawn parts, spawn parts are the only thing i can think of that would work with a daemon prince, maybe some of the fantasy range could work. 
What about some plastic card?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

get some nurgle icon bits from gw or fw. unfortunately in order to make a DP chaos specific your gonna have to get a lil wild with converting. my advice is buy some GS and just play with it and learn how the stuff works you sound to me that either (No Offense) lazy or your not confident in using the stuff i will tell its easier than you might think. once i started to use the stuff i have found myself using all the time just to fill gaps of even add a lil extra detail to my models give it a shot.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah to be honest it isn't lazyness, more lack of skill.

Painting and modelling is pretty much where I always fall down; fluff and gaming are my strengths.

I've taught myself (and used a few basic guides) to become a high beginner / low moderately skilled painter if that makes sense. In otherwords I'd be advanced for the rank of beginner (I can paint well and smoothly, blend paints, use inks etc), but I lack any of the more difficult skills; and I've never even seen green stuff in real life lol!

Basically I know that if I have to do anything that will take too much skill I'll be less likely to pull it off successfully AND I can't really afford to b*lls up a £20+ model lol.

In saying that, I'm enjoying the idea of using Pre-Heresy Death Guard Colour scheme, so the armour look is probably the one I'll use out of the box.

I like the idea of just doing a large round belly using greenstuff so I might purchased some and have a go.

I was thinking about going for a scyth but that's just so ... obvious. So I might just stick with the sword and have it look like it was dipped in the belly of Nurgle, so it is covered in slime (I suppose greenstuff would help with that?).

Finally I know that the hand (left I think) of the Prince looks kind of like he has his palm semi open, so I'm thinking he could maybe be holding something, although I'm not sure what, as skulls are a little Khornish for my liking.

Thanks for the advice so far guys, any more comments and ideas would be appreciated though.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

to make it look abit more nurgley you could do a head swap with something like this from the spawn kit 
http://www.bitzbox.co.uk/product_in...=2180&osCsid=f48ed26bc8b09c12409f9ee8ce766f41

and for the hand you could have it like its holding a pool of slim or a decade body in his hands, make it look like its been munching it.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

what i plan to do is get one of the chaos ogryns from FW (£16 i think) and just pin/GS some wings on and that should be fine they look pretty nurgly.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

What I think I'm definately going to do is get a Spawn kit, for two reasons.

1. It is plastic (which I love) and it will be easier to kitbash with my Daemon Prince, and hoefully will make it more Nurgley

2. I'm eventually (In a year or so) going to get the Fateweaver model to represent my Lord of Change, and so I'll be able to use the second model for when I use Boon of Mutation in friendly games.


The other thing I'm thinking is buying some green stuff and doing that bloated belly idea which will hopefully be simple enough, as well as maybe try and add something to the Sword.

That coupled with the old green and greyish white armour paint scheme.


What do you guys think?

(And is green stuff easy to use? Otherwise I'll drop that idea.)


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Green Stuff is tecnically easy to use, but difficult to get right, at least to me. Probably because i am not the greatest sculpter around.

But i would like to see a Nurgle DP, that is not the "bloated" version. I don't think that it always have to mimic Father Nurgle. The plastic DP with some thinkets and damage as B&K suggested and a painting scheme with rusty weapons and armour, decayed skin, horns, marks of nurgle in different shapes and not least of all; Nurglings.

And with a base fitting to the DP decayed weapons, armour etc. from different races,again with the resident nurgling, i think you would end up with a DP, worthy the gaze of the Great Unclean One.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

green stuff isnt hard to use you just gotta play with a lil and figure it out. what i did was i just bought some and completely wasted it just to get a grasp on it. start with simple gap filling and go from there the easiest stuff you can do as far as sculpting is shaping hair and fur. its almost like painting you just have to find a way to make it work for you...
Few tips that worked for me are:
use a tiny and i mean tiny amount of vegtable oil when handleing it this helps with the tackyness so it doesnt stick and get everywhere.If you dont wanna use oil use water works ok.
get a nice sculpting tool something like the one GW makes i say that because you can find one a lot cheaper than theres.
The Biggest Tip i say is this and i hope you get the gist of the phrase
LESS IS MORE AND MORE IS LESS!!! It doesn't take much to go a long way. If the stuff doesn't wind up being as smooth as wanted when it has dried you can even phile it downe some. When doing something like adding the bloated belly u spoke of start with a lil and just add to it. It is easier to handle when adding than to take away. 
One of the best methods i use for conversions say take like the belly off the giant models GW makes and use the GS to make it part of the model. 
If you have any questions feel free to ask i love teaching...


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The metal nurgle dp is still availible, its also probably the best dp ever released


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Zodd said:


> Green Stuff is tecnically easy to use, but difficult to get right, at least to me. Probably because i am not the greatest sculpter around.
> 
> But i would like to see a Nurgle DP, that is not the "bloated" version. I don't think that it always have to mimic Father Nurgle. The plastic DP with some thinkets and damage as B&K suggested and a painting scheme with rusty weapons and armour, decayed skin, horns, marks of nurgle in different shapes and not least of all; Nurglings.
> 
> And with a base fitting to the DP decayed weapons, armour etc. from different races,again with the resident nurgling, i think you would end up with a DP, worthy the gaze of the Great Unclean One.





Barnster said:


> The metal nurgle dp is still availible, its also probably the best dp ever released


I hate working with metal lol, although it does look very cool.

The only metal mini's I'll have in my army are Fateweaver and Skulltaker on a Chariot and thats it! Lol.


Zodd, you've inspired me. To heck with green stuff. I was on the fence to begin with as I'm not that great at modelling / painting, so I'd rather just stick with learning to paint, ink and highlight better, before going crazy with the silly putty.

The old Death Guard Armour scheme, using the Sword instead of a Man Reaper, and just avoiding those sterotypes will be the name of the game.


I promise I'll post pictures when I get it done!!!


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

i think it was a post here at Heresy somewhere....but someone used small patches of sand for his nurgly conversions, that quite convincingly looked like little boils and diseased skin when all painted up...bigger boils and pustules are very easy with green stuff...just roll little balls of diffrent sizes and apply to the model (in clumps of three)...give it a nice coat of glue and after it dries the area where the ball meets the model will actually look "raised" instead of just a ball stuck onto it (ive tried this to Nurglfy my Death Guard Vindi and it turned out pretty sweet)...good luck!!

:smoke:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

never thought of that might have to try it sometime


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

if you're kit bashing it might be worth looking at the other large weapons available out there so its not too generic. I'd suggest the giant and that sort of thing as they're around the right scale and are more chaosey - the large part of a ruined imperial shrine on a chain comes to mind.

As to not green stuffing, think about other plagues, poxes and the like - what else might he look like. If you could do an emachiated cadaver/zombie paint scheme with pale flesh, bruises and the like that might be quite cool. I'd work out which head to use beofre hand as the grinning idiot is just pap in my book.

In addition to all of that - the cutting and pitting of armour is a great idea...although i would go so far as to work in some modeling - there's a great tutorial for doing muscle work in a privateer press article - will see if I can find the link.

-O


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

found it!

Really like this tutorial and think it could be applied really nicely to this...in fact I may just have to make me one...although I'm still not 100% on which head to use...

-O


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

that is a great article


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Have you considered the new Skaven hellpit abomination. Its pretty fat and nurgle like. It has all these extra bits than can be used or not. It would make a good base from where to add things on and saving you having to sculpt the main base which can be the hardest thing. Only thing is that it might be too big.


----------

